# FiveAwesomeCubers Introduction



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2009)

"Five Awesome Cubers" is the cubing equivalent of the Youtube channels like "Fiveawesomeguys".

Watch the video and find out what it is meant to be.






Please no hate =]


----------



## sooland (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool! Can't Wait!


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just saw that. This is cool, I'll be subscribing for sure!


----------



## CuberDude (Jun 28, 2009)

All of you guys are really awesome! I look forward to your videos. =D


----------



## panyan (Jun 28, 2009)

cant wait!!!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

I like you guys, but I always find it presumptuous when people seriously call themselves "amazing" or so.


----------



## andatude (Jun 28, 2009)

i wonder who's the special guest on Saturday!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I like you guys, but I always find it presumptuous when people seriously call themselves "amazing" or so.



Hey Stefan,
We did not call ourselves the 'fiveawesomecubers' because we thought we were awesome. But rather to make a channel with the same idea as the very popular and successful 'fiveawesomeguys'

While I believe the other four member of this group to be awesome, we did not make it with the intent to boast about being awesome, rather to emulate and continue on a good idea, but with a different base topic.

~Chris Bird


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, I see. And notice you did mention those "fiveawesomeguys" earlier. Had never heard of them before (and just watched 30 seconds of them which were very boring). Oh well, I'm just a quite pedantic guy avoiding such words unless I have very good reason to use them. But I'm probably an exception. I also don't find *any* cuber "amazing". Well, maybe Mike Hughey.

Anyway, I subscribed as I do like you guys and how you make videos and I'm interested to see how you'll do this.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ah, I see. And notice you did mention those "fiveawesomeguys" earlier. Had never heard of them before (and just watched 30 seconds of them which were very boring). Oh well, I'm just a quite pedantic guy avoiding such words unless I have very good reason to use them. But I'm probably an exception. I also don't find *any* cuber "amazing". Well, *maybe Mike Hughey.*
> 
> Anyway, I subscribed as I do like you guys and how you make videos and I'm interested to see how you'll do this.



Mike H. is crazy , blind 7x7 is just unbelievable.

And you won't be disappointed with your subscription =]


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 28, 2009)

This will be amazing and very enjoyable for everyone
I recon the guest will be like Desie37, pogobat or someone of a similar nature


----------



## mazei (Jun 28, 2009)

I vote Stefan as special guest.


----------



## Sunnypingu123 (Jun 28, 2009)

i wish badmpehisto was in there somewhere


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

yes. I vote meph to join in.
Too bad he doesn't have the spare time that the others seem to have..


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah... man, it would be incredible if badmephisto could be in there too.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 28, 2009)

What about Rob? I think he is a significant cuber in the community. He makes good tutorials. Has a good subscription base, I believe he has 6000 Subscribers. He should have joined you guys as well. But that's just my idea, everyone is going to want different people in it. I would love to be in it but if it's based of times I don't think my 40 Second average is good enough.

I've basically hit a slump and can't get my times any faster. It's a sad truth I must bear with.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 28, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> I would love to be in it but if it's based of times I don't think my 40 Second average is good enough.
> 
> I've basically hit a slump and can't get my times any faster. It's a sad truth I must bear with.


Memyselfandpi averages around 30 seconds which isn't all far from 40 seconds.

I think just that the current five know each other well, and are not as familiar with Rob or badmephisto. Or maybe they asked Rob and badmephisto and they didn't want to be part of it, or maybe they only wanted five people.

By the way if you need help with getting faster, I could help you. Just tell me all your details like what method, what cube, the algorithms you know, etc.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> This will be amazing and very enjoyable for everyone
> I recon the guest will be like Desie37, pogobat or someone of a similar nature



Both of whom are overrated


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 28, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > This will be amazing and very enjoyable for everyone
> ...




PogoBat, does make enjoyable videos, But none are cubing related except for his tutorial. As for Desie37, she does get good times and is a YouTube Partner and everything but I've never had an interest in her videos. and I get flamed everytime I make one negative comment on her videos.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



I agree. I think it's more about how good your videos are than how fast you can cube. For example, Memyselfandpi isn't that fast but he makes excellent modding and tutorial videos so his channel is definately worth watching and sibscribing to.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 28, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> SkilfulPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...




Yeah, MeMyselfandPi, clearly takes the time and effort to making his videos really good and well thought out. Although I am NOT subscribed to him I do take the time to watch his videos merely because I enjoy them. There are tons of YouCubers (Rubik's Cubing YouTubers) but its a matter of taste really. I dont have thousands of subscribers I have like 127. But I'm okay with that because 127 people like my videos anyway. I think they chose those people because they're respected cubers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 28, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> I think they chose those people because they're respected cubers.



lololololololololololol


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> SkilfulPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > I think they chose those people because they're respected cubers.
> ...



I express strong agreement with ethan's statement. 

HaHAhahAhahAHahaha.

Also, i never was a fan of pi or monkey, i dont like pi's voice, and a few of monkey's videos were... immature?
I think i will be insulted or flamed?

EDIT: I do like thrawst, his cubing style is quite nice.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, out of the five, Thrawst is my favorite, and PestVic is my least favorite.

But meph beats all of them combined, but that's only because he is God.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> *i dont like pi's voice*, and a few of monkey's videos were... *immature*?



funny you should mention that...


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > SkilfulPenguin said:
> ...



A few of my videos were immature? Try 95% =p

But starting the 25th, that has changed. Hopefully my future videos will change your opinion on such matters.


As for Rob and BadMephisto, why they are not part of this channel will be explained on Wednesdays first video by me.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2009)

lol i just found out about this.
they gave themselves the title of "awesome" because there exists some other group of awesome 5 on youtube or something like that... I don't think they are trying to imply that anyone missing from that list is NOT awesome, even though it looks like people interpret it that way from the comments I read so far.

In any case, I never talked to any of the 5 "awesome cubers", and anyone that knows me better knows that I would not be interested in participating, even if they did approach me for some reason... I'm not about to start vlogging anytime soon.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> lol i just found out about this.
> they gave themselves the title of "awesome" because there exists some other group of awesome 5 on youtube or something like that... I don't think they are trying to imply that anyone missing from that list is NOT awesome, even though it looks like people interpret it that way from the comments I read so far.
> 
> *In any case, I never talked to any of the 5 "awesome cubers", and anyone that knows me better knows that I would not be interested in participating, even if they did approach me for some reason... I'm not about to start vlogging anytime soon.*



I can assure you we are all a fan of your videos (We being Me, Thrawst, PestVic, LancetheBlueKnight, and MeMyselfandPi)

We kind of guessed that you would not be interested considering you have not shown your face anywhere but your website =p

You make amazing and clear tutorials on things most cubers can improve on, and you are a very well-spoken individual. Which is something I greatly respect you for.

Hopefully this does not cause ill-feeling towards each of the parties involved in this.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > SkilfulPenguin said:
> ...



I meant in majority
I enjoy Thrawst Lance and Pestvic, Pestvic was the first cuber I ever subscribed to. Monkeydude has some videos I like and MeMyselfAndPi ionly like his V6 modding other than that it doesnt mean much His videos are good but nnot something I'd subscribe to


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

So Monkeydude1313, How were these "5" Chosen? Pestvic hadn't really made a cubing video in almost a year. Atleast now he will be making videos. But who decided the cubers?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

This channel was my idea, and the final team ended up being who was chosen.

I chose the other four for the following reasons:
Thrawst: He is very well-known and knowledgeable about cubes, and his tutorials are clear and thought-out.
LancetheBlueKnight: He is very underated in my opinion, he makes awesome tutorials, for solving and modding, and he is generally a great guy for this type of channel.
PestVic: He loves cubing, just had lost his video camera, and when he finally found it (did a 'super cubing weekend' video a month ago) he wanted to get back into to making videos. And his personality, as well as other hobbies are perfect for the channel.
MeMyselfandPi: He is well known for his tutorials, and he is very well-spoken. He explains things clearly and knows how to teach someone something, and have them understand it.

All four of these people have a lot to give to the community, and this is the perfect way for them to do it.

BadMephisto, Rob, and others would also be great for the channel, but would not be able to make weekly videos for one reason or another. Which is why we decided to have Special Guests on saturdays, so they can make a video or two for the channel.

As for myself, I like making blog videos. And people say they subscribe to me because I make funny blogs and cubing videos, which they say lots of people havent done before. I personally don't have any idea why people subscribe to me, but I guess I have to be in it because I thought of the idea.

The responses Im getting are mostly positive, with random haters, and people actually thinking and giving good feedback. Hopefully this channel will be something that people can be entertained by, and learn more about cubes.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Special Guests on saturdays,



How would one go about becoming the "Special Guest?"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Special Guests on saturdays,
> ...



Me and the other 4 have come up with a list of possible candidates, and there will be one-two saturday videos each month.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> SkilfulPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...




I'll probably never be picked but, I like it it's a good Idea for a channel.


----------



## vgbjason (Jun 29, 2009)

*guest?*

I hope the guest on Saturday is badmephisto, he makes great tutorials. Helped me get sub 30 : )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm available. 
HD webcam FTW!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> I hope the guest on Saturday is badmephisto, he makes great tutorials. Helped me get sub 30 : )



Dont count on it, BadMephisto does not like to make vlogs, hence the reason he never has =p


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah. Count on meph making videos once a month, but also expect them to blow everyone else's videos out of the water. Like a sniper. 

He doesn't shoot as often as others, but never misses his target.
-Remember that quote for years to come, speedsolvers.

One may shoot a lot, and hit a few, but wasting bullets is wasting time.
Meph has the attitude of thinking things through.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

Haha. I'm available too but nobody knows me. However, this is a very good idea. Monkeydude1313, I'm sorry if you thought I was insulting you and MemyselfandPi with my profile comment. No harm was intended. Sorry once again. I re-read it and it sounded incredibly demeaning. I apologize.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Haha. I'm available too but nobody knows me. However, this is a very good idea. Monkeydude1313, I'm sorry if you thought I was insulting you and MemyselfandPi with my profile comment. No harm was intended. Sorry once again. I re-read it and it sounded incredibly demeaning. I apologize.



Areyou lordskull?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. I'm available too but nobody knows me. However, this is a very good idea. Monkeydude1313, I'm sorry if you thought I was insulting you and MemyselfandPi with my profile comment. No harm was intended. Sorry once again. I re-read it and it sounded incredibly demeaning. I apologize.
> ...



Yea.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

No one knows me either. 
feel free to know me

http://www.youtube.com/skilfulpenguin

Or just click the youtube button to the left!


----------



## Musturd (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yeah. Count on meph making videos once a month, but also expect them to blow everyone else's videos out of the water. Like a sniper.
> 
> He doesn't shoot as often as others, but never misses his target.
> -Remember that quote for years to come, speedsolvers.
> ...



This is the greatest post I have ever read. 
(although I'm not a picky youtube-lurker -- I watch/am subscribed to all the popular cubing channels (except pogobat))


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Count on meph making videos once a month, but also expect them to blow everyone else's videos out of the water. Like a sniper.
> ...


Thanks. Analogies are kind of my gift.

I really thought that one through, and I hope he eventually reads it.


----------



## idpapro (Jun 29, 2009)

you shuld get esqumalt1 becuase hes cool


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

idpapro said:


> you shuld get esqumalt1 becuase hes cool



If we chose people based on how 'cool' someone was. I would not be in it.


----------



## idpapro (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > you shuld get esqumalt1 becuase hes cool
> ...



its not just that, hes a great cuber, and a good person


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

idpapro said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


 esquimalt1 popped my megaminx


----------



## idpapro (Jun 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



OMG, withdraw my vote for him!!!!!


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 29, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Count on meph making videos once a month, but also expect them to blow everyone else's videos out of the water. Like a sniper.
> ...



I hope you're not subscribed to Rubikscuberdude


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



He said popular and cubing. RCD Does not fit in either of those.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



Well now, that's kind of a bitter attitude to have toward someone who's so devoted to you


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



LOL, wow. Ok I must to admit that was pretty funny 
Here, how does this look? http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto
 may leave it there for a while
but as for publishing good videos... and matching these high expectations -- no pressure 

anyway, I don't want to hijack the thread! I subscribed


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



You subscribed to us?


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> You subscribed to us?



I didn't want to hijack the thread... meaning I was trying to get back on topic of the thread, which is your new channel. 
so... yes, i subscribed to your new channel. 

sub4sub? 
LOL


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > You subscribed to us?
> ...



Hahahah

I never thought I would hear you say that =p


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I never thought I would hear you say that =p



naturally I am just joking. As a scientist, I must insist that my number of subscribers is as accurate as possible. Since your new channel is not a new person, it would incorrectly make my channel seem more popular than it is.
After all, in science bad data is even worse than no data at all. 

In fact, I wish YouTube implemented a system where if a person doesnt watch 10 of your videos in succession or something, he gets automatically unsubscribed. its not right! But i digress. Time to sleep CHEERS


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> sub4sub?
> LOL


that just made my day XD


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought I would hear you say that =p
> ...



Yes I do agree that no data is better then bad data.
It is just whether you know that the data is good or bad that also matters.

If we were to use your system on subscribers, Smosh, and Fred and other youtubelebrities would be halved, if not quartered.


----------



## Me (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> If we were to use your system on subscribers, Smosh, and Fred and other youtubelebrities would be halved, if not quartered.



I've always thought a community where participation is required (or else your account is suspended or removed whatever) would turn out to be an interesting one, but that's another thread...

I'm nervous for MM&Pi's video.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to be honest, I have only heard of three of the people in there:
Monkeydude: because of the recent controversy which was an excuse for me to flame.
MeMyselfandPi: because of the 6x6 mod, and nothing else
Thrawst: I first learnt LBL off his tutorial. Jolly good. The only one I am a partial fan of.

I understand that other cubers are not so much into YouTube, but if I were to make my own list for a channel of this type, it would not involve any of these people.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Me said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > If we were to use your system on subscribers, Smosh, and Fred and other youtubelebrities would be halved, if not quartered.
> ...



Same =\
From what he told me it isn't that good. We should be nervous.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool idea in theory. I'll be interested to see how it turns out, but I will hold on to my cynicism. 

The guest spots is what I am interested in, frankly. I'd like to see how the method for picking them is more than the actual videos, though.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Guest spots wont be every weekend. More like every other week.

And unfortunately, Im scared about Pi's video.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Guest spots wont be every weekend. More like every other week.
> 
> And unfortunately, Im scared about Pi's video.





He makes good tutorials about mods, but that seems to be it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Guest spots wont be every weekend. More like every other week.
> ...



Yeah, I agree.

He has a very interesting personality however, which will make him good for the channel if he can talk about the right things.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 29, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> He makes good tutorials about mods, but that seems to be it.


Not a tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_34awJoXghg


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > He makes good tutorials about mods, but that seems to be it.
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> LOL, wow. Ok I must to admit that was pretty funny
> Here, how does this look? http://www.youtube.com/user/badmephisto
> may leave it there for a while
> but as for publishing good videos... and matching these high expectations -- no pressure
> ...


It looks great. 
I should make analogies for all of the good cubing channels.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 29, 2009)

Rubikscuberdude stole your idea, hes copying you. Look for yourself

www.youtube.com/wastetimechasingcuby

Him and some others made a channel just like yours.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, at least we can see rcd's AWESOME reactions even more 
Still, copycatting this is a weaksauce idea, imo.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 29, 2009)

DUDE. They copied it. This is unacceptable. Can someone like, hack their channel?


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jun 29, 2009)

what are you talking about guys i don't see a copy from that link at all. but i think/hope the first saturday guess will be the westonian, he's pretty awesome


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, at least we can see rcd's AWESOME reactions even more
> *Still, copycatting this is a weaksauce idea, imo.*



RCD just gave himself a ticket from hell by starting that channel, and whats hilarious is that he claims he thought of it before we did. FUNNY.

So now I get to hold no punches =D

EDIT: Sorry to RCD fans, but I got him to stop it. Or at least he says he will. Lets see if he really does.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

Monkeydude. 
Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Monkeydude.
> Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."



But it was his idea to make it cube-related. RCD's is copying both the idea AND the cubing aspect.

Just so you guys know, RCD did just post a video saying he wasn't going to be part of it anymore because he felt bad about copying Monkeydude's idea.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 29, 2009)

RCD just made a video on that channel, i was just looking at it and i found this:






I guess he really doesnt want to copy, but if he didnt want to, he probably never should have joined in the first place.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 29, 2009)

I think people under 18 should generally refrain from making YouTube videos unless they are well thought out and planned. This is why I haven't made a YouTube channel, as I would have no viewers and my videos would be pointless and waste the time of others.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Monkeydude.
> Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."



The fiveawesome guys encouraged people to make the same idea channels but with different base topics. Which is why there is fiveawesomeemos, girls, teens, gays, etc.

So me and the others making the fiveawesomecubers is encouraged by the fiveawesomeguys, the original creators of the idea.

For RCD however, he heard that we were doing the fiveawesomecubers, and so he decided to do the exact same thing. Thats copying if I ever saw it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 29, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I think people under 18 should generally refrain from making YouTube videos unless they are well thought out and planned. This is why I haven't made a YouTube channel, as I would have no viewers and my videos would be pointless and waste the time of others.



So it's perfectly fine to make videos that are not well thought out and planned if you are over 18?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 29, 2009)

No, of course not, but it seems that those under 18 are more likely to create pointless videos. This is not based on any data, just a thought.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 29, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> No, of course not, but it seems that those under 18 are more likely to create pointless videos. This is not based on any data, just a thought.



Maturity level should not be inferred based on someone's age. Especially an age as high as 18.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > No, of course not, but it seems that those under 18 are more likely to create pointless videos. This is not based on any data, just a thought.
> ...



While I agree with Patrick, I have to admit, just using me as an example, AnythingTwisty's comment does hold true, at least in some cases.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



Of course in some cases, probably most, this does hold true. I am just trying to prevent the spread of the stereotypical view that minors are automatically immature.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



And the fact that all minors are stuck as immature until they are 18.
They can change if they try hard enough.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Look at me I'm 15, and I know my videos don't have the "greatest values" in them. But I try not to be immature but everyone can admit. It's hard to be mature every so often you just wanna yell, 'That's what she said'


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Not to pester you MonkeyDude1313,where's todays video? Do all 5 of you get access to the account or they email the video to you? Almost 6 P.M. Eastern time and no video


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

SkilfulPenguin said:


> Not to pester you MonkeyDude1313,where's todays video? Do all 5 of you get access to the account or they email the video to you? Almost 6 P.M. Eastern time and no video



May I politely copy and paste TWO channel comments in responce to yours. One from the 5AC, and one from someone else.



fiveawesomecubers said:


> It's 3:30 in his time zone. Chill man.
> And even if he dosen't post a video. The channel dosen't 'fail' it just starts on a Tuesday.





rubik294 said:


> grow up and get some patience. they're doing us a huge favor by making a video almost every day


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> SkilfulPenguin said:
> 
> 
> > Not to pester you MonkeyDude1313,where's todays video? Do all 5 of you get access to the account or they email the video to you? Almost 6 P.M. Eastern time and no video
> ...



The first one was posted by one of your friends. The second one sounds a bit conceited with the second sentence don't you think? Not that you posted it but the fact that you used that to back your opinion looks a bit conceited. But yea. Just wait it out and it'll be fine skilfulpenguin.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 29, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > I think people under 18 should generally refrain from making YouTube videos unless they are well thought out and planned. This is why I haven't made a YouTube channel, as I would have no viewers and my videos would be pointless and waste the time of others.
> ...


Did he say that? No.

Lawyered.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 29, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



We're way past that in this conversation. I have already stated where I was going with that.


----------



## Me (Jun 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."



I would use that term "copying" more sparingly, there are 9 other "fiveawesome_______" channels. 

Copying happens!
Amazon for copied Google (with A9 search).
Microsoft for copied Apple.
Frank Morris came up with the 6x6 mods before MM&Pi did.
The speedsolving wiki copied Wikipedia.
Every single cubing site on the web is copying another one.
Enough.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 29, 2009)

Me said:


> Frank Morris came up with the 6x6 mods before MM&Pi did.



Actually he only copied the 'Frank mod' which includes sanding the biggest inner pieces. This, of course, only helps the outer layers of the cube.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

I find this quite amusing. Yay for being observant.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 29, 2009)

Me said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."
> ...



Just for the sake of voicing my opinion. I don't think that the wiki copied wikipedia especially since it's still a part of wikipedia. The wiki utilizes wikipedia the way that it is supposed to be used. I can't see how you can consider this copying. I think that MM&Pi came up with the pin portion of the mod while frank came up with the sanding portion. I'm not sure who came up with the gluing the pieces to the center. However, I wouldn't consider MM&Pi copying as he added a part to it. Cubing sites could be considered copies yes. Amazon based it's idea off of google in a way however it is an online shop now.


----------



## (X) (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm... I try to be as immature as possible when I make youtube videos, youtube is as much if not more for entertaining purposes than information purposes


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

Ohhhahhh!! I am available as a special guest. Probably wont pick me though I think this a great idea. Good Luck!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 29, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > The speedsolving wiki copied Wikipedia.
> ...



Wrong, wrong, and wrong.


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Ohhhahhh!! I am available as a special guest. Probably wont pick me though I think this a great idea. Good Luck!



Not to be rude, but........ As if.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhahhh!! I am available as a special guest. Probably wont pick me though I think this a great idea. Good Luck!
> ...



Fazrulz you are very nice XD


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

FAZ!!!!

Nah, It's ok 










As If.....


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Roux-er said:
> ...



Why, thankyou for your compliments. I think this idea is great, and will be a huge success.
EDIT: Twas a joke.


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2009)

I won't subscribe.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

This made me literally lol.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> This made me literally lol.


heeheehee. I'd honestly rather watch him than PestVic. RCD makes my LOL in every video.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 30, 2009)

He annoys me.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'm available.
> HD webcam FTW!


HD webcam? Facebook IM soon and inform me.

And I like Thrawst, LTBK, and pestvic.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes. 
Logitech 9000. 
Up to 2MP for video, and 8MP for pictures.

About 100 bucks.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm available.
> ...



Hopefully I will be able to change enough to make people like me too =]


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Your better than MM&P but something that could help is answering your GTALK im's.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 30, 2009)

Are any of you guys sub-15? Just saying


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

First video is up





I honestly really like this video, as I like seeing how people got into cubing.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Are any of you guys sub-15? Just saying



Let me quote my Channel Description on the fiveawesomecubers channel. I think it will answer your question =]



FiveAwesomeCubers Channel said:


> Question: How do you have the audacity to call yourself the five "Awesome" cubers? Isn't that egotistical?
> 
> Answer: "We did not call ourselves the 'fiveawesomecubers' because we thought we were awesome. But rather to make a channel with the same idea as the very popular and successful 'fiveawesomeguys'
> 
> While I believe the other four member of this group to be awesome, we did not make it with the intent to boast about being awesome, rather to emulate and continue on a good idea, but with a different base topic." ~Monkeydude1313



As for our first video, Im quite pleased with peoples reactions. All but one comment have been positive so far =]


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be willing to be a guest if you want me to.  This seems like a really cool idea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sarah and I should do a co-op thing on Sunday!
Like Serious Speedsolving Sunday, perhaps giving some cubing news.
Sarah; Monkey. You guys up for that?


----------



## Berry (Jun 30, 2009)

Nooo I have to wait till next week for part 2. Good job though when I saw the title I didnt really think I would care much for the episode, but when he just stoped, and said I would have to wait till next week to see part two I *cries*


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't care too much for MM&P or PestVic, but the rest of you are fine.


----------



## teller (Jun 30, 2009)

You all seem like nice guys who know a thing or two about cubing AND YouTube...I respect the enterprising nature of this thing. Show me what you've got!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'd be willing to be a guest if you want me to.  This seems like a really cool idea.



Shhhh, dont tell anyone.



Stachuk1992 said:


> Sarah and I should do a co-op thing on Sunday!
> Like Serious Speedsolving Sunday, perhaps giving some cubing news.
> Sarah; Monkey. You guys up for that?



I won't take the SERIOUS part of your quote to seriously =p (As if we arent serious) =p jk




Berry said:


> Nooo I have to wait till next week for part 2. Good job though when I saw the title I didnt really think I would care much for the episode, but when he just stoped, and said I would have to wait till next week to see part two I *cries*



Haha, same way I felt.



RampageCuber said:


> Don't care too much for MM&P or PestVic, but the rest of you are fine.



With the way this channel is designed, you might start to like Pi and Vic, who knows?



teller said:


> You all seem like nice guys who know a thing or two about cubing AND YouTube...I respect the enterprising nature of this thing. Show me what you've got!



Haha, oh we will >=]


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 1, 2009)

Pestvic's video is up. I found it pretty entertaining.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

As always, Pestvic's videos are a waste of my time:
Only cubing-relating thing that was *almost* constructive
-Plan multiple F2L pairs at once.

WOW!!!one!!! Reallyz? I nevar wood hav gessed!


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah.. that video might be good for his own channel.. but it had like 1min of cubing relevance. I'm glad his girlfriend had a good birthday.. but I don't want to see it in a cubing channel.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I only watched the first minute of his video and then closed the tab.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

The channel name is "fiveawesomeCUBERS," not "fourawesomecubersandsomedudethatwastesmytime"


----------



## Enter (Jul 1, 2009)

lol they are so funny not  I'm sorry but I will unsubscribe them! that will not make a difference! but it is better to watch the Mexican soap series than these


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2009)

Obviously.. I don't think we should dismiss them straight away.. second chances should be given!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah. I'm really hoping that thrawst is going to save this channel for me. So far, it's not looking good. I'm not yet going to unsubscribe though.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm glad you are all so willing to give the channel a second chance, considering you've only seen 2 of the five videos. [/sarcasam]

This is the point of having five different people, so that even if you find one or two annoying/boring/whatever, hopefully you will find one or two that you like.

Just give it a chance man, jeez.


----------



## Enter (Jul 1, 2009)

monkey only you can save the channel


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 1, 2009)

Enter said:


> lol they are so funny not  I'm sorry but I will unsubscribe them! that will not make a difference! but it is better to watch the Mexican soap series than these



Umm.... didn't you just say that it was better to watch a Mexican Soap then to watch this channel?

Does this mean you are giving it another chance?


----------



## Enter (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you all deserve a last chance! nobody is perfect maybe I had too big expectations....


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 1, 2009)

i'm going to wait till after this first week... if it doesn't meet expectations i'll unsubscribe. simple as that lol.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 1, 2009)

Well.. the start isn't the best but if you improve then I'll definitely be a watcher..


----------



## Renteura (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice, I've watched MMP and PestVic's vlogs. I'm subscribed.


----------



## byu (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's my question:

What is Pi's name?


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 1, 2009)

i think the reason people aren't satisfied with the videos so far is because they're not about cubing. they've just been talking about personal thngs and everyone really wants to see some cubing videos. but i'm staying subscribed not matter what


----------



## Enter (Jul 1, 2009)

cobenoob1668 are you maybe a spam robot or disguised monkeydude? Forget it I'm just disappointed that's all!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm staying subscribed too. Even though the previous 2 videos were not really cube-related, I'm looking foreward to the upcoming ones. It's gonna get epic 
For those who are unsatisfied so far, I'm sure that LTBK and Thrawst will upload something this week that will satisfy you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I'm staying subscribed too. Even though the previous 2 videos were not really cube-related, I'm looking foreward to the upcoming ones. It's gonna get epic
> For those who are unsatisfied so far, I'm sure that LTBK and Thrawst will upload something this week that will satisfy you.


I actually liked Pi's video a good deal.

I already sent them a *very* lengthy e-mail requesting me doing a Saturday appearance. (sarah; I put in a good word for you )


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 1, 2009)

enter: i'm definitely not a monkeydude in disguise. lol i just like pretty much all the videos these five cubers have made. and i don't know what you mean by spamming robot... but i'm not that either


----------



## Rikane (Jul 1, 2009)

It's only the first week, I'm sure they just have to establish things before they really get started on all the stuff we're waiting for.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 1, 2009)

Rikane said:


> It's only the first week, I'm sure they just have to establish things before they really get started on all the stuff we're waiting for.




Exactly.

Since the channel started, I have gotten at least 10 people asking each of the questions I answered in my video today.

Starting tomorrow (LTBK and Thrawst), or next week, the videos will be much more cube related.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2009)

Monkeydude...read your gmail 
and respond.

anyway, I really don't mind if the first week isn't cubing related. It makes sense to introduce your members first, and show how they got into cubing.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 1, 2009)

He always ignores my IM's and I know he is because he is posting on SpeedSolving at the same time, I find that very un-professional because I asked can he sell me 2 dianshengs for the same price he would sell a fused, or a siamese cube.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 1, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> This is the point of having five different people, so that even if you find one or two annoying/boring/whatever, hopefully you will find one or two that you like.


What's the point of that? I could just subscribe to THEIR channel then.




MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Just give it a chance man, jeez.



What about what I said made you believe that I'm NOT? Let me highlight this for you:



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> *I'm not yet going to unsubscribe though.*






CubeNoob1668 said:


> i think the reason people aren't satisfied with the videos so far is because they're not about cubing. they've just been talking about personal thngs and everyone really wants to see some cubing videos.


Yeah. With all due respect, I don't care how memyselfandpi got into cubing, and I don't care about Pestvic's girlfriend. Sure, she seems nice, but I'm watching a CUBING video. That's the content I'm after at that point in time. 

EDIT: I just watched about half of your video. I don't care about most of the stuff in there either. Also - do you actually speak like that in RL too?

Anyway, like I said, I'm not unsubscribing. I'm pretty sure that LTBK and Thrawst will make some awesome videos. Looking forward to what this channel will bring us


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 1, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> He always ignores my IM's and I know he is because he is posting on SpeedSolving at the same time, I find that very un-professional because I asked can he sell me 2 dianshengs for the same price he would sell a fused, or a siamese cube.



Would it make any sense to you if I said that I leave my Computer on all day with gmail, speed solving, youtube, facebook etc open?

Its shows I am online, but I am really not. Please take this into consideration.



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the point of having five different people, so that even if you find one or two annoying/boring/whatever, hopefully you will find one or two that you like.
> ...



I know you don't care about what I had to say in that video, but I was asked each of those questions at lease 10 times by different people, so I had to answer them. Now people wont ask them anymore.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 2, 2009)

so far so bad  well thats only my opinion though.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> so far so bad  well thats only my opinion though.



Lol, Im sorry?


----------



## Crossed (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the first episodes was okay. Not so cubing-related, but I'll watch it anyway.
I'm really looking forward to the next episodes, hoping for some good stuff about cubing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

cubing-related.


----------



## Rikane (Jul 2, 2009)

I think the first few Saturday guests should be people who are good with Roux or Petrus for those newbies who want to learn. Personally, I use fridrich, but I like the other two for the intuition involved.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> cubing-related.




Is it better for you Stachu K?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes. MUCH better.
Good idea with the F2L stuff.
Still watching.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yes. MUCH better.
> Good idea with the F2L stuff.
> Still watching.



This is generally how my videos are going to be from now on.

Does everyone else reading this agree with his statement that the video was better?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, but the others weren't bad, they just weren't as good.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 2, 2009)

Much better. PestVic's video almost made me unsuscribe.


----------



## teller (Jul 2, 2009)

Tough crowd. The Internet has a lot of hecklers.

I don't expect them to produce _Wrath of Kahn_ or _Titanic_. It's just five dudes that have formed an indie band. And with an almost daily frequency you'll actually get to know these guys; they're putting a human face on cubing, which is the YouTube equivalent of all those documentary films that I've never seen because they're not available anywhere.

In other words, these guys are filling a void, and the hecklers are just talking (and occasionally shooting videos of the back of their hand flipping a cube somewhere half off-camera, in a dark room at low fps).


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

teller said:


> Tough crowd. *The Internet has a lot of hecklers.*
> 
> I don't expect them to produce _Wrath of Kahn_ or _Titanic_. It's just five dudes that have formed an indie band. And with an almost daily frequency you'll actually get to know these guys; they're putting a human face on cubing, which is the YouTube equivalent of all those documentary films that I've never seen because they're not available anywhere.
> 
> In other words, these guys are filling a void, and the hecklers are just talking (and occasionally shooting videos of the back of their hand flipping a cube somewhere half off-camera, in a dark room at low fps).



No one realizes that, but the bolded part it absolutely true.


----------



## keith_emerson (Jul 2, 2009)

byu said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> What is Pi's name?



Think is William, as I recently saw it in his ebay account.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. MUCH better.
> ...



Oh my gosh... you spoke properly. Thank you dude, seriously. I really don't mean to be nasty, but your "announcer"... um, "persona" makes me want to kill something. You speaking properly is much much better. Thanks dude


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



No problem.

Im terrible at impersonations anyway.


----------



## mazei (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey MonkeyDude, I really like the way you presented the video. You really have changed and what a good change. Keep it up.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 2, 2009)

that video was magnificent in my opinion! lol much much better than any of the others, thank you monkeydude1313


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 2, 2009)

I actually enjoyed all of them so far. (Does this mean I have no life?)


----------



## Novriil (Jul 2, 2009)

Where is lance's video??  It's like 0:13 and I have been looking for it all the day.

Great videos so far To my opinion. And the pestvic-s wasn't so bad 
Monkeydude you did the best video so far


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care too much for MM&P or PestVic, but the rest of you are fine.
> ...



Nothing has changed. PestVic takes his girlfriend to Dennys for her birthday? And Pi's just too dramatic for me.


----------



## andatude (Jul 2, 2009)

What's Dennys?

We don't have that in Australia. Is it like a fast food restaurant? Like maccas?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

nah, Its not fast food, just an American Restaurant.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > RampageCuber said:
> ...



Dude, chill.
Even if you don't like Vic, there is no need to insult him here. Just leave him be. You can continue not liking him, but it is not necessary to post that here.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

Lance's video is up 
[youtube]bS9egBuyqxk [/youtube]


----------



## idpapro (Jul 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Lance's video is up
> [youtube]bS9egBuyqxk [/youtube]



AWSOME i think itss be fun with him going to the u.s. natinals.
hey sarah are you gonna go too?


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2009)

andatude said:


> What's Dennys?
> 
> We don't have that in Australia. Is it like a fast food restaurant? Like maccas?



Are you sure? We have Denny's here. (Or at least I know of one in Christchurch, it might be the only one in the country).

It's technically just a restaurant. However it's not like a fancy restaurant. It's kind of in-between fast food and a proper fancy restaurant.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2009)

idpapro said:


> hey sarah are you gonna go too?


 nope, but I'll very likely be at the Vancouver Open Fall


----------



## retr0 (Jul 3, 2009)

Tony Fisher for special guest!


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG!OMG!OMG! TONY FISHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they couldn't have started better


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2009)

nononono
That was a suggestion, not a leak of the sat. guest.
Calm down


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 3, 2009)

Tony is a mute so that would be fairly boring...


----------



## sooland (Jul 3, 2009)

True. He has few or no videos with his voice in it, and only a few with his face. And Tony Fisher blogging? That just isn't him. He doesn't even consider himself a speedcuber, just an engineer modding cubes and making new puzzles.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> andatude said:
> 
> 
> > What's Dennys?
> ...



There's one in Auckland


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 7, 2009)

I laughed, but I'm not really sure if it was with him or at him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love his laugh. So much.


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jul 7, 2009)

Personal thoughts,
The same as the previous Pestvic video, a lot of pointless stuff and a beginners tutorial.
Also looking at a transparent cube with golden stickers isn't that great for a tutorial.


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2009)

Can we stop posting the videos here now? 
We all know about the channel now.

(Just to stop the thread getting HUGE, and bumped every day)

Also, Pestvic's second cross wasted a move. And the third cross too. Fifth wasted 3 moves.


----------



## Rikane (Jul 7, 2009)

I really think he should have tried to explain doing the cross pieces relative to each other instead of trying to match the edge colour with the centre colour. For beginners, I guess is fine, but he should try to include something like that next time.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 7, 2009)

joey said:


> Can we stop posting the videos here now?
> We all know about the channel now.
> 
> (Just to stop the thread getting HUGE, and bumped every day)
> ...



Even though it wasted moves, it was much faster then most beginners can do the cross. And he was trying to use examples to talk about 'cross combos' as he called them, not necessarily the most efficient
way to solve the cross.

While I do agree it was not a tutorial for advanced solvers, it was a great tutorial in my opinion for beginners, and people who aim to get their cross times down.

Also about the color of cube, I agree, black would have been a better choice, but maybe he was just trying to mix things up, I don't know.



Rikane said:


> I really think he should have tried to explain doing the cross pieces relative to each other instead of trying to match the edge colour with the centre colour. For beginners, I guess is fine, but he should try to include something like that next time.



Like you said, his tutorial was great for beginners, and it was geared towards beginners. As for more advanced cross tutorial, your idea was a good one.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay so, after 2 minutes of watching Vic's new video, I closed it. 

In those two minutes, I saw: 

1) Him driving his car like 16 year old
2) Fireworks
3) Him jabbering on about what the video WOULD have been
4) Him sitting with a bunch of kids that don't look any older than 15
5) A kid talking about a cube that he gave to vic.
6) I didn't see the whole video but apparently there's something about guitar in there too 

Now:

I. Don't. Care. About. Any. Of. That. 

That is all.


----------



## byu (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's my opinion on each of the 5:

MeMyselfAndPi: I've been subscribing to him and watching his videos since the very beginning. He taught me a lot. He's earned my respect. He adds great humor too, watch "The Fastest Relay Ever (v2)!"

PestVic: His videos.... I just don't really see their point.

MonkeyDude1313: I didn't hear about him until Logan (I think) made a thread about how he was quitting, and then he starts the FiveAwesomeCubers, and now I'm hearing a lot about him. I just don't like his weird voice, other than that, he's fine.

LanceTheBlueKnight: He's pretty good. Interesting at least. I don't know how many other people shoot arrows at their Rubik's Revolution.

Thrawst: I never knew him as Thrawst until recently. I'd been going to his website thesixsides.com for ages. I tried to learn BLD from him when I started, but that tutorial was bad. But I used his Square-1 tutorial, and his 4x4 tutorial (I think).


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Okay so, *after 2 minutes of watching Vic's new video, I closed it. *
> 
> In those two minutes, I saw:
> 
> ...



That is the problem right there.

After the first few minutes, EVERYTHING ELSE was cube related. Talking about making the cross faster, please watch the whole video before judging that video.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 8, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> After the first few minutes, EVERYTHING ELSE was cube related.



And that's great, but watching the first few minutes of crap is irritating enough for me to stop watching. 

I actually used to subscribe to Pestvic. In fact, I think I still do; but I stopped watching his videos ages ago, because of the very reasons I mentioned above. It feels to me like 50% of his videos are his own personal stuff, and to be absolutely frank (and not disrespectful in any way), I don't care.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 8, 2009)

byu said:


> LanceTheBlueKnight: He's pretty good. Interesting at least. I don't know how many other people shoot arrows at their Rubik's Revolution.



Lol. Yeah. I hope he can get the video off that camera. I want to see that.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 8, 2009)

Id love to do that but:

1. Need a bow

2. Need an arrow(s)


----------



## cheiney (Jul 8, 2009)

Meh, there's kind of some useless stuff in each video, but it's added for entertainment value. I think they should all devote that time to the end of the videos, however, so if viewers wish to not see any of that stuff, they can simply stop watching. Or they could perhaps put it throughout the video for humor effect. Did MeMyselfandPi need to throw his cube in the mud? No, but it was rather humorous when he said "You'll chip the tiles!". 

Stuff like that has no educational value. If you want to see tutorial videos, watch people like badmephisto. These people are bloggers who happen to share a common hobby, and I hate to see everyone trashing on them like this.


----------



## Rikane (Jul 8, 2009)

Even so, I believe the emphasis was on cubing, and not so much on other stuff (correct me if I'm wrong). I really like the idea of the "educational" stuff first, because for me, that's most of the reason why I subscribed. Even if I know the general idea, getting another perspective on the same concept is always helpful.

Though, unlike Dae Ja Voo, I didn't close it after two minutes, I just forwarded it until the "cube tip of the day". Maybe it's just me, but so far, I've been impressed with everyone's videos so far (save for Thrawst, for obvious reasons; I don't hold it against him.), except PestVic. I never really liked MonkeyDude before (and I never hated him either, just a name I heard from time to time on MM&Pi's videos), and not much has changed, though his videos are entertaining enough for me to watch them all the way through.

All I can say is...I'm glad I work on Tuesdays, so I can get my "daily dose" and not even want to watch it again.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Meh, there's kind of some useless stuff in each video, but it's added for entertainment value. I think they should all devote that time to the end of the videos, however, so if viewers wish to not see any of that stuff, they can simply stop watching. Or they could perhaps put it throughout the video for humor effect. Did MeMyselfandPi need to throw his cube in the mud? No, but it was rather humorous when he said "You'll chip the tiles!".
> 
> Stuff like that has no educational value. If you want to see tutorial videos, watch people like badmephisto. These people are bloggers who happen to share a common hobby, and I hate to see everyone trashing on them like this.



Mind is I quote this in my video tomorrow?



Rikane said:


> Even so, I believe the emphasis was on cubing, and not so much on other stuff (correct me if I'm wrong). I really like the idea of the "educational" stuff first, because for me, that's most of the reason why I subscribed. Even if I know the general idea, getting another perspective on the same concept is always helpful.
> 
> Though, unlike Dae Ja Voo, I didn't close it after two minutes, I just forwarded it until the "cube tip of the day". Maybe it's just me, but so far, I've been impressed with everyone's videos so far (save for Thrawst, for obvious reasons; I don't hold it against him.), except PestVic. *I never really liked MonkeyDude before* (and I never hated him either, just a name I heard from time to time on MM&Pi's videos), and not much has changed, though his videos are entertaining enough for me to watch them all the way through.
> 
> All I can say is...I'm glad I work on Tuesdays, so I can get my "daily dose" and not even want to watch it again.



Do you mean you are indifferent about me, or more negative?


----------



## Rikane (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't worry about it, it's nothing you do/did. I haven't seen enough of you to make an "educated" assumption. Same with Lance, so you two are in the same boat. 

From what I've seen so far, again, is quite impressive. So, I wouldn't worry about it at all. Just keep doing what you are (you'd probably do that anyway. Though, a little encouragement helps quite a bit.) and I'm sure I'll end up being a fan 

EDIT: Read the part in the parentheses(sp?) as well, after the bolded part, I wanted to make that clear as well


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > After the first few minutes, EVERYTHING ELSE was cube related.
> ...



Wow, having read your past posts.
I found them to be the exact reason i dont watch his videos anymore.

When i was first starting out, i thought pestvic was so cool.
After he started making those lagoon videos and started making money off of his subscribers, i started to not care.

When he posted a video of him actually solving, i realized how much faster i was than him.

My respect is proportional to the speed and skill of the solves.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 8, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, out of the five, Thrawst is my favorite, and PestVic is my least favorite.
> 
> But meph beats all of them combined, but that's only because he is God.



This is wholly true, because I met BM in person (HE STOLE MY CHAIR AT TOS XD) and I still think he's the most awesome-est person of all time, hands down, GG, CASE CLOSED. I can grab some good opinions about these 5, but I think it'll take decades before they get close to the amount of respect and love I have for BM ^^ xD.



Me said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, you have no reason to talk either, after copying "fiveawesomeguys."
> ...



Hmm, Microsoft 7 copying 75% of the code from Linux OS's?? *ponders*
Chinese cube ripoffs copying Rubik's DIYs?
All bottled water companies copying off of the "natural spring water" trend started back in the 90s?

Too much to think about.



MonkeyDude1313 said:


> [/sarcasam]


Fail. LOL. XD



MonkeyDude1313 said:


> That is the problem right there.
> 
> After the first few minutes, EVERYTHING ELSE was cube related. Talking about making the cross faster, please watch the whole video before judging that video.



Well, dude, honestly, if I don't like the first 5 minutes (or 30 seconds or w/e, take a ratio of 1/5 of the video length and use that as an example), what makes you think I'll enjoy the next 5 minutes?

It's the same reason why I never got into In Flames until I was in high school - I hated the first 15 seconds of the song and never listened to any more.

If there's a rickroll for the first 2 minutes of a video supposedly saying it's about cubing, is it not correct to make the assumption that the next two minutes will probably be the same Rick Astley standing at a microphone dancing his head off???


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


Then you must really hate Tony Fisher. He does not solve fast at all (54 seconds).

I'm sorry but I don't see how your logic works. Tony Fisher for example deserves _a lot_ of respect, but by your standards he is nothing more then a noob who you don't respect.

I am not trying to show disrespect to you in anyway, just pointing out something I found interesting.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...





There are always exceptions to everything.

Tony fisher has his specialties, and i respect him for that.
I respect him for his puzzles, and not his speed.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > That is the problem right there.
> ...





Cubes=Life said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



abr71310, Cubes=Life's bolded sentence is my response to the quoted section of your post.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 8, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> _blah blah blah huge quote_



So what? It's not my job to sit through boring stuff to get to something I'm interested in. If I followed your logic I'd watch every crappy video I found all the way through, hoping that it had some amazing stuff at the end. The point is you don't lead off with your weak material.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

Yalow said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > _blah blah blah huge quote_
> ...



I completely agree.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2009)

I just watched all the videos that have been posted so far, and I have to say that I enjoy watching this channel. I will definitely try to watch all the episodes as they come out, rather than all at once like I did today.

Also, Pestvic, I love your R' u R' u' trigger to flip an edge in the D layer. I have to be honest that I have never seen that trigger before, and it is very fast. Also, you may find it interesting that (R' u R' u')*5 is a hexflip alg for BLD solving (if you didn't already know that).

I've enjoyed all the videos so far guys, and I think the group dynamic is very good, I enjoy the personalities of each person and I like the variety.

I look forward to seeing more videos, thanks guys for doing this!

Chris


----------



## Rikane (Jul 8, 2009)

I learned the same alg off of BadMephisto's cross help tutorial. That's probably why I wasn't very impressed. 

Not demeaning PestVic's help or anything.


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 9, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > So what? It's not my job to sit through boring stuff to get to something I'm interested in. If I followed your logic I'd watch every crappy video I found all the way through, hoping that it had some amazing stuff at the end. *The point is you don't lead off with your weak material.*
> ...



So why are you arguing my comment then?? -- "Judging a book by its cover" is extremely fair if you've already seen most of the "crap" on YouTube.... and the phrase listed above works VERY well when you're reading Margaret Atwood in school :|



Rikane said:


> I learned the same alg off of BadMephisto's cross help tutorial. That's probably why I wasn't very impressed.
> 
> Not demeaning PestVic's help or anything.



Yeah, I thought I saw that algorithm somewhere... BM <33


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 9, 2009)

There are lots of e-thugs on here

a.k.a. people who talk **** about the fiveawesomecubers because talking **** in person is dangerous

I say to the fiveawesomecubers, that they should keep making good video content


----------



## Tortin (Jul 9, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> There are lots of e-thugs on here
> 
> a.k.a. people who talk **** about the fiveawesomecubers because talking **** in person is dangerous
> 
> I say to the fiveawesomecubers, that they should keep making good video content



I'd hardly call stating one's opinion "talking s___".


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2009)

Tortin said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of e-thugs on here
> ...



While I do agree that there are SOME people talking mindless s___ about the channel. There are a lot of people here who are stating opinions, and opinions with good, logical backing as well.

I think he is referring to the first group.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 9, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



I was, I read a couple pages and then made up my mind


----------



## byu (Jul 9, 2009)

Just my opinion on the channel:

Personally, I think that they could improve a lot. But so what? This is only their second week, it will take a while before we get used to their regular routine. When you first look at anyone's YouTube channel, you won't really "get" it until you give it a few weeks.

Many of you seem to be expecting professional, high quality, excellent guides that will allow you to improve dramatically in cubing. That's not the case. If there were some easy way to improve dramatically like this, then it would have been created already. I find their entertainment unique and interesting (sometimes annoying, but I try to ignore that).

But overall, give it a chance, I'm sure it will turn out good once the routine is settled down a bit.



Yalow said:


> So what? It's not my job to sit through boring stuff to get to something I'm interested in.


Every channel works in a different way.

If you want super serious, right-to-the-point tutorials, you're talking about Badmephisto

If you want humorous tutorials that will cause you to laugh as well as learn something, watch MeMyselfAndPi, MonkeyDude1313, and of course FiveAwesomeCubers (occasionally Thrawst, like throwing V5 pieces in a dishwasher)

If you want tutorials that give you slow methods that everyone seems to view just because it has millions of views, watch Pogobat


----------



## Rikane (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, I was quite impressed with MonkeyDude's video for today/yesterday (it's nearing midnight here). Even though I noticed there was ALOT on tutorials and stuff. Even the opening roller coaster solve was interesting enough for me to watch the whole video all the way though. 

Good job, I say!

This channel has been living up to MY expectations anyway. As Byu stated above, the point isn't full out tutorials, I understand that. I wanted an emphasis on cubing, which is what they have done so far. 

Granted, I wasn't very impressed with PestVic's video's and I honestly can't do any better. So I guess a little leniency is in order.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Granted, I wasn't very impressed with PestVic's video's and I honestly can't do any better. So I guess a little leniency is in order.



Fair enough. I personally have no plan to watch any more of PestVic's videos though. I think it's fair to expect that when I watch a cubing channel that I'll see videos that are all cubing, and at the very least, have the non cubing stuff at the end. I'd consider watching them if that would happen.

The others are fine. I'm fond of Thrawst and LTBK.


----------



## Pestvic (Jul 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, out of the five, Thrawst is my favorite, and PestVic is my least favorite.
> 
> But meph beats all of them combined, but that's only because he is God.





RampageCuber said:


> Don't care too much for MM&P or PestVic, but the rest of you are fine.



let me ask why? maybe that will help the videos i make. Cheers!




Stachuk1992 said:


> As always, Pestvic's videos are a waste of my time:
> Only cubing-relating thing that was *almost* constructive
> -Plan multiple F2L pairs at once.
> 
> WOW!!!one!!! Reallyz? I nevar wood hav gessed!



like monkey said the video was geared towards beginners, as were the videos on my channel, which brewed cubers that are now getting sub 15 times. thats where i go with my videos. 




joey said:


> Yeah.. that video might be good for his own channel.. but it had like 1min of cubing relevance. I'm glad his girlfriend had a good birthday.. but I don't want to see it in a cubing channel.



one thing id like to mention is the fact that i was told this channel was NOT just a cubing channel. but a channel where 5 cubers get together and post a video about ANYTHING. thats why im posting the style videos im posting. so im HOPING everyone will get that haha.




Stachuk1992 said:


> The channel name is "fiveawesomeCUBERS," not "fourawesomecubersandsomedudethatwastesmytime"



Its also not called fiveawesomecuberswhowillstrictlypostcubingrelatedvideosonly either so sorry? 



puzzlemaster said:


> i'm going to wait till after this first week... if it doesn't meet expectations i'll unsubscribe. simple as that lol.



this is what i like to read  straight to the point 




RampageCuber said:


> Nothing has changed. PestVic takes his girlfriend to Dennys for her birthday? What a dip****! And Pi's just too dramatic for me.




HAHA id love to see that said to my face. this is why i love the internet haters and dont mind them at all ill just keep doing my thing lol makes me laugh. 




Rikane said:


> I really think he should have tried to explain doing the cross pieces relative to each other instead of trying to match the edge colour with the centre colour. For beginners, I guess is fine, but he should try to include something like that next time.



thats how i do my cross (the relative thing) im just not posting that stuff JUST yet 



joey said:


> Also, Pestvic's second cross wasted a move. And the third cross too. Fifth wasted 3 moves.



i know i wasted moves, i know i could of done better but im taking it where beginners can start learning the cross better that leads into the advanced stuff. beginners arent going to jump on the advanced stuff right away. its like jumping into a ferrari enzo and trying to drift it or drive it fast right away. you have to learn the basics first. which is where im going with it. so i hope that cleared this up 




cmhardw said:


> I just watched all the videos that have been posted so far, and I have to say that I enjoy watching this channel. I will definitely try to watch all the episodes as they come out, rather than all at once like I did today.
> 
> Also, Pestvic, I love your R' u R' u' trigger to flip an edge in the D layer. I have to be honest that I have never seen that trigger before, and it is very fast. Also, you may find it interesting that (R' u R' u')*5 is a hexflip alg for BLD solving (if you didn't already know that).
> 
> ...



thanks man and thats what im aiming for as long as i get one comment saying ive helped someone then im good with the video. haha



Rikane said:


> I learned the same alg off of BadMephisto's cross help tutorial. That's probably why I wasn't very impressed.
> 
> Not demeaning PestVic's help or anything.



someone else told me this also. i never saw that video i dont think. the only ones i ever remember watching were the pll and oll videos he had. hmm i remember just figuring it out. so i hope BM didnt think i copied him and thats not what i tried doing. 



Tortin said:


> I'd hardly call stating one's opinion "talking s___".



im pretty sure calling someone a dipshit is talking **** haha



anyway while i dont mind what anyone thinks of me i found this thread very entertaining haha. keep on with the positive and negative comments!

ill keep doing my thing! Peace guys!

P.S. dont let this post reflect on the other guys or on the channel or let it effect your decision on our channel these are just MY opinions


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

Pestvic said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.. that video might be good for his own channel.. but it had like 1min of cubing relevance. I'm glad his girlfriend had a good birthday.. but I don't want to see it in a cubing channel.
> ...


We wern't told that.



Pestvic said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Also, Pestvic's second cross wasted a move. And the third cross too. Fifth wasted 3 moves.
> ...


I don't think they were advanced at all, just slightly different which gave a shorter solution.




Pestvic said:


> this guys gets my respect. he sent ME a message. not being a little girl and posting it on forums behind my back expecting me not to read it.
> 
> anyway while i dont care about what anyone thinks of me i found this thread very entertaining haha. keep on with the positive and negative comments!


I hoped you read stuff here, I didn't realise you didn't.. but you obviously do.. so people were right to post here.
I wouldn't say anything about little girls either.. cos of http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8325


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2009)

*Edited out until I can think of a better way to explain what I meant*


----------



## Pestvic (Jul 9, 2009)

"We wern't told that."

ohh well my bad i thought it was said in the FAQ video and on the channel. 


"I don't think they were advanced at all, just slightly different which gave a shorter solution."

thats what i mean someone was complaining about how they WERENT advanced  which is were i was going with the video i was trying to keep it simple and basic, but a step up from a straight beginners cross.


"I hoped you read stuff here, I didn't realise you didn't.. but you obviously do.. so people were right to post here.
I wouldn't say anything about little girls either.. cos of http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8325"

i wasent saying anything bad about little girls i was just saying people were acting like them. but i removed that cause it was just bitterness at the time. but if you guys do have a problem, id much rather have it directed to me personally so i can work on fixing the videos, and gear them more toward the crowds liking 

hope this helps guys. and i re edited my post. i meant for it to be more friendly than aggressive (which is how it came out at first) anyway thanks for the response


----------



## Pestvic (Jul 9, 2009)

btw that girl solving is BEAST!


----------



## Ewks (Jul 9, 2009)

@Pestvic: I hope my post will be constuctive and will help you make your videos better.

I think your videos are ok not the best videos I've seen but atleast a bit more entertaining than most cubing videos I've seen. But the problem with your videos in my point of view is that you can't keep the viewer interested for the whole video. Instead of having some kids, I think none of your viewers know, talk about some random stuff about how you got your cube, have something more interesting. 

The fireworks were a nice part of your video and I really liked your last weeks cube tip. This weeks tip wasn't for me but I'm sure it will really help some people.

So to sum up, your videos aren't that bad it's just that many of your wievers get bored easily. Do something unexpected to keep your viewers interested. Interesting start will get viewers to really want to watch your video. You can keep putting some pointless stuff on your videos just keep it short and/or interesting.

I hope this helps... propably not It's mostly just repeating what other people and I have wrote before.


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2009)

Pestvic said:


> thats what i mean someone was complaining about how they WERENT advanced  which is were i was going with the video i was trying to keep it simple and basic, but a step up from a straight beginners cross.


I don't have anything wrong with people showing beginner type crosses... but those are the crosses you would actually use.. that's what I mean. It's not someone who can do "advanced" crosses showing "beginner" crosses.. it's just someone showing the cross they would do. Which could be improved on.



Pestvic said:


> i wasent saying anything bad about little girls i was just saying people were acting like them. but i removed that cause it was just bitterness at the time. but if you guys do have a problem, id much rather have it directed to me personally so i can work on fixing the videos, and gear them more toward the crowds liking


If we direct them at you.. we can't have on open discussion about it, if it's here we can all talk together.
And yeah, I just wanted to show that video cos it's badass.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 9, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Thrawst, LancetheBlueKnight, MeMyselfandPi, and myself should not be judged based on his post. Please do not use it as an attack against all of us, or the channel in general.



Let me first say that so far I like what I've seen on the channel. However, this post confuses me. If you guys are trying to come across as a group or a team of people who work together to make content for other cubers, then why do you ditch one of your own members at a sign of "controversy" ?

Chris


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 9, 2009)

ya i agree with chris, thats pretty ridiculous of monkeydude to just abandon pestvic like that. i mean the post wasn't the nicest but i think he has the right to defend himself because there's been some tough comments made about him. and monkeydude you shouldn't just be sucking up to these people on the forums for respect. you seem to come off pretty scared of what they may say about you


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 9, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Thrawst, LancetheBlueKnight, MeMyselfandPi, and myself should not be judged based on his post. Please do not use it as an attack against all of us, or the channel in general.
> ...



I was just about to post this but i figured it was smarter to read all the previous posts first. Good thing i did... And Monkeydude1313.. you guys are a team. You guys are supposed to work together. If one of you is attacked the response should be "you mess with one of us you're messing with all of us." It shouldn't be "Thrawst, LancetheBlueKnight, MeMyselfandPi, and myself should not be judged based on his post. Please do not use it as an attack against all of us, or the channel in general."


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2009)

I was not abandoning him at all.

I know these forums, as well as other places, have a tendancy to take agression (as shown in Vics post) and turn that into anger, and then apply it to the whole group of people that it was said in the name of. I just didn't want people to irrationally judge the channel/the memebers in it based on what one of the people said.

If there was a cuber, who did terrible things, committed crimes, murdered etc and claimed it was in the name of finding a faster solution to the cube, since it would be splattered over the news, people would then take that one person, stereotype all the rest of the cube solvers by labeling them as murderous cube solves even though they did not have any other evidence, and therefore doom that group to a stereotyped death.

I am not trying to compare Vic to a murderer, but it was the best example to explain my point. 

I was merely trying to ask people not to judge us based on what he said. I never said that I was abandoning him. Before he edited his post, it was much more offensive, and attacked quite a few members of this forum. And so I was trying to ask people not to think all five of us are like that.

But I guess it did not come across the way I meant for it to. Ill edit the post now.


----------



## Rikane (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea, I guess it should've been something we should bring up to the actual PERSON making the videos. I guess I got used to MonkeyDude actually being here and it's pretty much JUST been him alone. 

We comment on MonkeyDude's videos here, he can easily read them. In fact I'm sure he reads all of them. The same cannot be said for the rest of the people in the group.

Though, I'm sure constructive criticism is still welcomed (?)


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jul 9, 2009)

i really wish he could've made that G perm video. the G's and the N's are the only ones i have left and they seem pretty tough


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Yea, I guess it should've been something we should bring up to the actual PERSON making the videos. I guess I got used to MonkeyDude actually being here and it's pretty much JUST been him alone.
> 
> We comment on MonkeyDude's videos here, he can easily read them. In fact I'm sure he reads all of them. The same cannot be said for the rest of the people in the group.
> 
> *Though, I'm sure constructive criticism is still welcomed (?)*



I love constructive criticism, I am always looking to improve my videos. (and I _think_ I speak for the rest of us as well)

What bothers me is mindless haters. Which luckily is only a few people on these forums (I won't name any names so I don't start flame wars)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGqfmD3Q3ec

First Saturday Guest


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

:]

what did you guys think of the Saturday guest video?

I only had a few hours to make it, so it was a little rushed >_>


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm still watching it.. 
I would have never guessed that it would have been you..heehee


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jul 11, 2009)

The saturday video was quite good.
Completely cube relate and it goes to show you can also include other entertaining stuff that are still cube related, like that summer job.

But as stated by other people in the comments, you probably got the scramble wrong


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

Namegoeswhere said:


> But as stated by other people in the comments, you probably got the scramble wrong


 I checked the scramble 3 times...


----------



## arud45 (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought the Saturday guest video was really good. Sarah did a great job of giving advice to more advanced cubers (even though I'm not really one of them I learned a lot, so it helped sucky people as well). In my eyes she most definitely fulfilled the much anticipated first-saturday-guest spot.


----------



## Namegoeswhere (Jul 11, 2009)

B' D2 U' L' R' U2 B2 D L D' F2 U2 D' F R' F2 L' R B' D' B2 D2 U'

Note the blue white piece is in the white layer, making it different from your cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 11, 2009)

the scramble was originally 25 moves long, what happened? 

yarrr. I think when I was typing it into windows movie maker, some of it didn't save. @[email protected]


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I liked the new video the best. More advanced cubing videos! Please!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally, I like all the video's. But then again thats just my opinion


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Personally, I like all the video's. But then again thats just my opinion


video's ->> videos

thats ->> that's

Your apostrophe seems to get lost.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like all the video's. But then again thats just my opinion
> ...



Give him a break.

At least he used capitalization, punctuarion and spelled words correctly.

itz nawt liek he tlkd lik dis


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 14, 2009)

This weeks video was pretty good, even though it was very similar to your last one (by same person). Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the next Saturday guest. 



Stachuk1992 said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I like all the video's. But then again thats just my opinion
> ...



"If I were you, I'd have it so you have an 'edge' class, and a 'corner' class, and create a fictional "core" that these classes revolve around, but then ago, I'm not sure how this would work out. :/"

"But then ago???" ... Hmm, someone needs to read there own posts first


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> This weeks video was pretty good, even though it was very similar to your last one (by same person). Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see the next Saturday guest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was purely trying to help, and I'm not quite sure how "again" turned into "ago" haha


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 14, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > sub_zero1983 said:
> ...



Enough said.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 14, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> "But then ago???" ... Hmm, someone needs to read *there* own posts first



Perhaps more than one person. I'm sorry, it's not a bad mistake, but I couldn't help it.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hehe, this is turning into a grammar lesson. Thats okay JTW2007, I almost never use the different forms of "there". I don't know why really, I guess being a bio major means they just don't care about it that much.

On topic: I heard the mud in the cube and remember an old post where someone put sand in their cube and it improved. Did yours do the same after you cleaned it out?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I just said to give him a break because he did, I never claimed to have perfect spelling, and never claimed to have proofread my post =p

And also, if this helps, I have my Keyboard on Dvorak, and learning it, so I'm never going to have perfect spelling.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 14, 2009)

Cube Talk hs come up with his own version of the 5 awsome cubers
it is called "coolcubers"


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 14, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Cube Talk hs come up with his own version of the 5 awsome cubers
> it is called "coolcubers"



-_-

*10char*


----------



## RDT96 (Jul 19, 2009)

The five-awesome-cubers is in my opinion really cool. Five of my favorite cubers with a video I can count on every weekday. But I almost think it's drawing time away from the five-awesome-cubers on there regular channels. They're not making very many videos besides five-awesome-cubers videos. But I could easily be wtong


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 19, 2009)

RDT96 said:


> The five-awesome-cubers is in my opinion really cool. Five of my favorite cubers with a video I can count on every weekday. But I almost think it's drawing time away from the five-awesome-cubers on there regular channels. They're not making very many videos besides five-awesome-cubers videos. But I could easily be wtong



I have scaled back my normal video makings dramatically, not because of the 5AC, but because making a video a day meant they sucked.

So doing 1 or 2 a week makes it so they can be more thought out.
Pi is still making videos.
Thrawst and Lance already make videos somewhat rarely so it is to be expected.
And vic stopped making any for a while so this is good =p


----------



## royzabeast (Jul 19, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Enough said. ->> nuff sed.


----------

